# Mans Soap Spoon Swirl - Cut pics added



## Tegan (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got done with this.  It's my basic recipe to try to get my mojo back and I think it worked.  Behaved wonderfully.  Scented with BB's Beau Brummel.  I'm looking forward to un-molding and cutting hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## BlueValkyrie (Oct 17, 2011)

That looks great! Make sure to post some cut pics for us


----------



## maya (Oct 17, 2011)

i love the tux look!


----------



## Tegan (Oct 17, 2011)

The black has already faded to a grey, but I still really like it.  I went lighter on the colors as I didn't want to over do it.  I'm DIEING to cut this.....sitting on my hands.......argh......stupid time moving so slow!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 18, 2011)

Your soap looks fantastic in the mould!  Can't wait to see the cut bars!


----------



## kerzuke (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking for the cut picks!


----------



## Tegan (Oct 18, 2011)

Here it is all cut!  Just need to clean it up a bit!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, your mojo's back for sure!


----------



## trishwosere (Oct 18, 2011)

That's a beautiful looking soap there Tegan ~ I bet it smells gorgeous


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice! Will the FO discolor it?


----------



## Tegan (Oct 18, 2011)

Shouldn't discolor it.  I've never had it discolor the shaving soap I make with it.


----------



## vir99 (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## BlueValkyrie (Oct 18, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Relle (Oct 18, 2011)

Zebra soap   .


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, nice swirls!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the cut bar of soap ... lovely zebra print!


----------



## skyfarms (Oct 19, 2011)

Those are some kick butt swirls!  Beautiful!


----------



## kerzuke (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow! Cool soap  Really looks like zebra


----------



## Stacey (Oct 19, 2011)

*gasp!* I love it!  You certainly did get your Mojo back!  

Great job!


----------



## morena_mama (Oct 19, 2011)

I adore spoon swirling! Looks awesome


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks great glad you found your mojo


----------



## Tater (Oct 22, 2011)

ZEBRA............ ZEBRA............ ZEBRA........... JUST BEAUTIFUL...............Will you tell me how you did it?  I`ve not lost my MO..........JO...........but you gave me the idea to go Z......E.....BRA.......   THANKS


----------



## Tegan (Oct 22, 2011)

It's a spoon swirl...split your batch in half, color each half, then spoon a thin layer of one color into the mold, then the other color, then the first, then the second, and keep repeating until your mold is full.


----------



## Moonblossom (Oct 22, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent spoon soap!


----------

